# screw conveyor design



## senuors (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كما هو واضح من العنوان ياريت معلومات مفصلة عن تصميم الحلزون الناقل
الابعاد المطلوبة للتصميم وايضا كيف تتم عملية للتصنيع
وجزاكم الله كل خير
​


----------



## hashem sherif (5 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو من الاخوه ان يضعوا معلومات عن تصميم مكبس يدوى 
(مكبس بفتيل قلاوظ) ) ( Screw Press ) طن 20
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

